# Planetary Gear Pully



## johnnyo (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello
I recently desired to reduce the cutting speeds on my Jet VTM 830 below the 210 RPM speed. I once purchased a back gear driven unit from a man in Augusta, Georgia for my band saw. It worked great but I couldn't find hide nor hair  of him or the Dar-Jay pull-gear unit he was hawking. I thought I'd make one myself and found the internal ring gear to be an expensive proposition and a pita to machine so I sat on the idea. Then one day I realized Ive been dealing with int. ring gears all along in the form of gear couplings. I hunted one down and machined the gear free, at 5" P.D. it looked like a fit. I purchased the planetary and sun gear to match the ring gear Dim. 12 D.p. 60 T 20' Press. angle. It will have the original three step pulley config. with the gear arrangement on top. I should see a 3.333 to one reduction in rpm. I started with the gear set machining first. I'll try to load some pics up. I'm currently working on the pulley part. Theres a cooler that sits on top to lock it up one for one in rpm. When I remove the collar and install the stop rod it locks up the ring gear so the sun gear runs the planetary gears around its orbit. Thus driving the pulley at a reduced speed. Hope thats confusing enough.
Thanks
Johnny O


----------



## Wizard69 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice!


I've thrown out many of those gear couplers over the years.    Never even thought about the usability as a ring gear.


----------



## johnnyo (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Folks
Here are some pics of my back gear pulley. Working on keyways next and still need to draw up reaction arm. I haven't gotten around to that yet, Draftsight revision download didn't work on my Mac. Nice program though, not sure if its a bug or on my end somehow. I machined in a groove to hold an o-ring like seal w/x cross section to keep in the grease, runs just inside of bottom of cover. Be nice to pull this off with the compact gearing found in Rad guns, the high torque planetary geared phneumatic bolting tools.


----------



## johnnyo (Feb 9, 2014)

Well I finally finished and installed my back gear drive. Works great, just a little noisy due to gearing. I had to skim about .007 out of lid due to rubber grease seal being a little tight. It heated up on trial run at o-ring area but that's gone now. I like the slow speeds it gives I still need to modify the belt guard when I get around to it. Maybe a reverse type switch on motor is next? This drops my lowest speed from 210 rpm to about 70. I can power tap or reduce chatter when milling or boring. I think I can wire a switch to reverse 110 motor the mill came with. I'm open to any suggestions there as I don't have any experience with that. No three phase out there either, just 110 v.
Thanks


----------



## necchiom (Feb 9, 2014)

Very impressive work. With compliment!


----------



## BaronJ (Feb 9, 2014)

necchiom said:


> Very impressive work. With compliment!



I agree.  That looks like a really nice piece of engineering. 

+1 from me.


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 10, 2014)

Where are that you only get 110v? With 220v you could use a VFD that's what I put on my bandsaw with a 1hp 3ph motor works great just need to mount the VFD.
As it's been said it looks great nice work!!!
Todd


----------



## johnnyo (Feb 11, 2014)

I looked into 220v and vfd drives but it was too costly a conversion for now. I had one of these types of pulley on my band saw and just wanted to see if I could pull one off for my mill. Made a great project once I cleared the internal gear  hurdle. Good use of DraftSight program too.
John


----------



## BaronJ (Feb 12, 2014)

johnnyo said:


> I looked into 220v and vfd drives but it was too costly a conversion for now. I had one of these types of pulley on my band saw and just wanted to see if I could pull one off for my mill. Made a great project once I cleared the internal gear  hurdle. Good use of DraftSight program too.
> John



Hi John,
I use both Draftsight and Qcad on my machine.  Not a lot of difference between the two.  Some things are easier on one than the other and vis versa.  People keep pointing Free Cad at me but it is 64 bit only.  Whilst I an running a 64 bit machine I am running a 32 bit OS.


----------



## johnnyo (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Baron
What does the 32 bit 64 bit difference mean when using these programs, both seem to function well.
Thanks


----------



## Wizard69 (Feb 12, 2014)

johnnyo said:


> Hi Baron
> 
> What does the 32 bit 64 bit difference mean when using these programs, both seem to function well.
> 
> Thanks




In this case it means the CAD program is targeted to a specific operating system.   Of recent times you have had to choices in operating systems, those that uses 32 bit addressing and hardware and those that use 64 bit addressing and hardware.  There are variants but in the main these are the two options.   As far as the popular operating systems go you have the following:

Most recent Windows variants are available in 32 bit and 64 bit solutions.  
Likewise most Linux systems are available with 32 bit and 64 bit solutions (there are many many Linux variants or distributions)
With Apple Mac OS you only have the 64 bit option.  

For the types of uses most people engage in in these forums there is little difference at all.    A 64 bit variant of an app has the potential to run faster given enough RAM and to run with other RAM hungry programs operating at the same time.   You also have the potential for much larger drawings but I can't imagine most people stressing a 32 bit CAD program doing the things we do in this forum.  

I hope I didn't confuse anyone with this response.   I think the big take away here is that there are other reasons to go with a 64 bit OS than the performance of a CAD program.  


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## barnesrickw (Feb 12, 2014)

64 is more? 


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## johnnyo (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Baron
You sound like you've been around a computer awhile. I see only the difference in the Mac and PC systems I use. I did just realize I can generate a drawing on my mac and save it on a zip drive. Then open and work it on my pc at work.I thought this wasn't possible across O.S. 
Thanks for reply
Johnny O


----------



## BaronJ (Feb 13, 2014)

johnnyo said:


> Thanks Baron
> You sound like you've been around a computer awhile. I see only the difference in the Mac and PC systems I use. I did just realize I can generate a drawing on my mac and save it on a zip drive. Then open and work it on my pc at work.I thought this wasn't possible across O.S.
> Thanks for reply
> Johnny O



Hi Johnny,
Well I've been using Linux since about 1993 or thereabouts.  Its come a long way since then.  Just one point made earlier current windows is 64 bit.  There really isn't much difference until you find a program like "Free Cad" that only runs in a 64 bit environment.

You could have possibly guessed from my avatar that I am a Linux advocate !


----------

